# Home Entertainment center woes



## PAULYBOY (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm on my 2nd medium priced home entertainment center, the kind that comes in a box with the subwoofer, the surround speakers, and DVD player, as well as all the wiring. I've got all the wiring run carefully to avoid kinks, cuts beneath sharp edges, and so on. All the speakers are hooked up right. It's connected to the TV with the "S" cable. As with the 1st cheaper one I owned, when playing both CD's and DVD's, when we turn the volume up and there is an appreciable spike in the bass circuit, the sound cuts out completely. The subwoofer is not a separately powered subwoofer, but I'm lost as to why this happens. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Index12 (May 16, 2006)

Hi there - 

Reviewing some of the threads, I noticed no one had answered this! There could be several problems with the unit that would cause that issue. From what I gather from your post, you have a new entertainment unit that does not cut out; only the old one did. Please let me know if the new one is doing it as well.

Do you still have the make and model number of the other unit? I have lots of forums and repair sites saved on my favorites list, I could probably narrow down the exact cause just by doing a search on the model.

Regards,

Index12

www.electricalrepairlinks.com


----------



## jscholl411 (May 24, 2006)

Paulyboy,  I have had some bad luck with the s cable.  What i would do to rule out the receiver is use rca jacks from your tv Audio out to your reciver tv audio in, also your dvd audio out to your dvd audio in on your receiver.  then hook you dvd video out to you dvd video in on your tv. tis is on way around the problam.


----------

